# Should I Quit Making And Shooting?



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

hello everyone, just about a week ago, i was outside shooting with my grandfather and some random truck driver came out of nowhere and said to me that slingshots are illegal by the queensland law and that he has me on camera. he also said that if he ever sees me there shooting again, then he will call the police on me. after this i went home and stopped for a few days. it did not feel good and i wanted to get back out there shooting. a few days later, 1 or 2 police cars arrived outside our house. i was not home at the time and my grandparents were but they did not speak or understand english. i did not even know if the police came to discuss the slingshots. does anybody think i should just stop making and shooting from now on until i move to another country in the future? or should i keep shooting regardless of what they do to me?
Daniel


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Best thing would be to contact your local police department directly, and ask them for yourself. Say you are interested in recreational slingshot shooting ( as in target shooting) and would like some advice about the legality in your area. You dont even have to go into the station, just call them. The telephone is a powerful tool that very often under utilised in my opinion









Anyway thats what I would do, good luck, hope it all works out!


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

thank you mr iryman, last time i did it i may not have asked my questions correctly.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Your answers can be found in the following document :

http://www.legislation.qld.gov.au/legisltn/current/w/weaponsa90.pdf


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

glad to be of help. yep, its all about how you phrase your questions. If you just say to a copper "hey some guy saw me shooting my ss the other day and said im breaking the law and he's gonna call the cops" then the officer will probably give you the 3rd degree about law and order, and maybe even warn you off. But if you just call up the station, and ask as a responsible, law abiding member of society about laws regarding home made slingshot as you are interested in target shooting for fun, then you sound a lot less threatening, and a lot more responsible, and you may even be given advice on where you go shooting, if its not allowed in public places. Social Engineering 101 lol!


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Your answers can be found in the following document :
> 
> http://www.legislati.../weaponsa90.pdf


thank you


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Daniel J said:


> Your answers can be found in the following document :
> 
> http://www.legislati.../weaponsa90.pdf


thank you
[/quote]
Hi Daniel
you may have done this already you seam like a smart lad print a copey of the document that hrawk has sent you
you will find that not many of your local P C will know the law in full regarding firearm let alone slingshots
high lite the relivent paragraphes that cover you and keep it on you when shooting and when the big bad truck man comes again you can give him a copey?
just keep safe and within the law and have fun mate


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Your answers can be found in the following document :
> 
> http://www.legislati.../weaponsa90.pdf


thank you
[/quote]
Hi Daniel
you may have done this already you seam like a smart lad print a copey of the document that hrawk has sent you
you will find that not many of your local P C will know the law in full regarding firearm let alone slingshots
high lite the relivent paragraphes that cover you and keep it on you when shooting and when the big bad truck man comes again you can give him a copey?
just keep safe and within the law and have fun mate
[/quote]good idea Mr Hogan. i will do that.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Iryman said:


> Best thing would be to contact your local police department directly, and ask them for yourself. Say you are interested in recreational slingshot shooting ( as in target shooting) and would like some advice about the legality in your area. You dont even have to go into the station, just call them. The telephone is a powerful tool that very often under utilised in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well than my friend, sit down and write down you questions, as well as having possible responses to their possible responses. be kind and understanding at the same time be correct on your safety practices, public safety in mind, ..............and if you get a green light be sure to get the name of the person you are talking to.

but? on the other hand, since i am somewhat of an expert on Australia since i have watched all the Crocodile Dundee movies and paid very close attention, i think maybe it would be best to lay down some aussie payback! round up some of your aborigines mates, and wait in hiding, set up a straw man shooter, once the law comes to harass him trap them in a net and than do what you guys do so well, throw their thrashing bodies net and all on the back of a racing hippo and send them packing! ought to teach them to not come to your part of the outback any time soon!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

A racing hippo, newconvert? Maybe you're mixing up Crocodile Dundee with The Gods Must Be Crazy. Maybe not, it was a rhino that stomped out the fires, not a hippo.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

http://slingshotforu...__1#entry159821

If you read this you will understand about the racing hippos.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wonderful reply. Please forgive my ignorance, I am not much of a world traveler.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Dan,
Iryman put it perfectly,get on the phone, be super nice,nd tell them your story.Be honest and cordial. The way you say things and how you phrse them can go a long way. Get a copy of Mr.Hrawk's laws regarding them too. Couldn't hurt to get all the info you can. I have had more then one slingshot taken away from me over the years by Police. I now shoot with friends in the next state over where they are legal! Flatband


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jaxter said:


> http://slingshotforu...__1#entry159821
> 
> If you read this you will understand about the racing hippos.


thanks Jax!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

newconvert said:


> http://slingshotforu...__1#entry159821
> 
> If you read this you will understand about the racing hippos.


thanks Jax!
[/quote]

You're welcome, I read about the hippo and thought back to your post, so to make sure everyone new what you were talking about I put the link on. Hope everyone understands now if they didn't before.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jaxter said:


> http://slingshotforu...__1#entry159821
> 
> If you read this you will understand about the racing hippos.


thanks Jax!
[/quote]

You're welcome, I read about the hippo and thought back to your post, so to make sure everyone new what you were talking about I put the link on. Hope everyone understands now if they didn't before.
[/quote]yes sir, it cleared things up just right


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You could always set up petitions to try and get the laws reversed.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> You could always set up petitions to try and get the laws reversed.


but how do i do it?


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

Weapons Act 1990
• An offence is created of carrying a knife in a public place without
reasonable excuse.
• Offences are created which provide for misconduct offences by persons using specific types of production made slingshots (not
homemade children's slingshots).
does his sound like what i'm looking for?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I would be more concerned with Section 58 (2)e : which pretty much allows them to nail you if ANYONE as much as complains or reports you.

In your case illustrated above, the truck driver was 'alarmed' to see you with a slingshot, this is all they need to press charges.

*58 Dangerous conduct with weapon prohibited generally*

(1) In this section-
_*weapon*_ includes-

(a) an antique firearm, explosive tool, captive bolt humane
killer, spear gun, longbow or sword; and
(b ) a replica of a weapon; and
( c) a replica of a thing mentioned in paragraph (a); and
(d) an explosive; and
(e) a slingshot or shanghai.

(2) A person must not-

(a) without reasonable excuse; and
(b ) by the physical possession or use of a weapon;
engage in conduct, alone or with another, likely to cause-
(c ) death or injury to a person; or
(d) unlawful destruction or damage to property; or
(e) alarm to another person.

Maximum penalty-100 penalty units or 2 years
imprisonment.

While they define a 'slingshot' as one with a wrist brace, their definition of 'shanghai' is any Y shaped device with elastic that can propel a projectile.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I would be more concerned with Section 58 (2)e : which pretty much allows them to nail you if ANYONE as much as complains or reports you.
> 
> In your case illustrated above, the truck driver was 'alarmed' to see you with a slingshot, this is all they need to press charges.
> 
> ...


WOW! i had no idea they were that strict


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Never give up! Sounds like at the very least you need to lay low for awhile. Find more private and discrete was to practice. You need to not be in sight of this truck driver for awhile till the situation passes. Be creative but above all be discrete in your pursuit.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

And most importantly, STAY AWAY FROM PUBLIC PLACES, never shoot a slingshot in a public place, be it the bush, local park, down the creek etc.

The penalties are double what is mentioned above if it's in such a place.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm lucky I can shoot in our own backyard 'cause we don't live in the city (and we have two and a half acres), when I leave home I don't think I could ever move to the city.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Also guys, just remember, the laws I have quoted above relate to Queensland. Each state and territory has it's own set of rules. QLD is in fact one of the most relaxed when it comes to slingshots.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

then i will stop for about a month or two. maybe 3. so no more shooting outside or noise from rubber to can contact indoors either for the next months. which could leave me more time to hang around on the forums?


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

This is Australia? The country that sends Mick Dundee to NYC carrying a bowie knife the size of a small sword? "That's not a knife. Ha ha. This is a knife". Yeah I know it 's just a movie but most Americans think of Australia like "anything goes".


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

SuwaneeRick said:


> This is Australia? The country that sends Mick Dundee to NYC carrying a bowie knife the size of a small sword? "That's not a knife. Ha ha. This is a knife". Yeah I know it 's just a movie but most Americans think of Australia like "anything goes".


Lol, that's the impression most of the world has









To clarify a few other misconceptions:

We DON'T drink Fosters, we only export it.
We DON'T cook shrimp on our BBQs.
Not everyone wears an Akubra hat and carries a bowie knife on their belt (well, in some country areas they do







)
We do not ride kangaroos nor do they hop down the main street of Sydney.

To confirm a few others:

Yes, just about everything in our bushland IS OUT TO KILL YOU.
Our women ARE HOT and yes, will drink the men from most other countries under the table.
Deadly snakes and spiders, yup, we have the best of the best.
Box jellyfish, trying to become friends with one will be the last thing you ever do.
We DO EAT both our national emblems, the kangaroo and the emu.
Deserts, tropical rainforests, bushland, crystal clear waters, some of the best surf and beaches in the world, yup, guilty.
NO Australian drinks Fosters.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i think HRAWK just killed australias tourism industry .


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

and the racing hippo's?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

No Hippos here that I know of.

We do have plenty of cape buffalo that are generally mean, bad tempered and will have a Mexican stand-off with a small hatchback or sedan. The vehicle usually comes off second best.

We try not to publish the amount of tourists that are taken and eaten by salt water crocodiles each year.

We do however have camel racing and possible the worlds most unusual boat race that is held in a dry river bed. Check it out, it's pretty cool. http://en.wikipedia....on-Todd_Regatta. Hehehe, it's actually cancelled if there is water in the river









Oh, and to add to my above list, DINGOS DO EAT BABIES!


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

newconvert said:


> and the racing hippo's?


Hippo Racing: Every Tuesday night in Kings Cross.. Come naked


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

jayw81 said:


> Hippo Racing: Every Tuesday night in Kings Cross.. Come naked


DUDE!!! Don't let the secret out or we will be overwhelmed with tourists taking the best seats !


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

jayw81 said:


> and the racing hippo's?


Hippo Racing: Every Tuesday night in Kings Cross.. Come naked
[/quote]be there or be square!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Hippo Racing: Every Tuesday night in Kings Cross.. Come naked


DUDE!!! Don't let the secret out or we will be overwhelmed with tourists taking the best seats !
[/quote]yeah, lets keep it on the down low


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

Jaxter said:


> http://slingshotforu...__1#entry159821
> 
> If you read this you will understand about the racing hippos.


omg thats funny!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry DJ, we did kinda hijack your thread in a big way, but hopefully we managed to answer all your questions first.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Sorry DJ, we did kinda hijack your thread in a big way, but hopefully we managed to answer all your questions first.


it is ok my friend. you all have answered my questions and you can talk about whatever you want in this post now.


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

I did not make the rules so they dont apply to me - Paul Brunner 1990


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> This is Australia? The country that sends Mick Dundee to NYC carrying a bowie knife the size of a small sword? "That's not a knife. Ha ha. This is a knife". Yeah I know it 's just a movie but most Americans think of Australia like "anything goes".


NO Australian drinks Fosters.
[/quote]

What do they drink then. 
I've lived in Munich and drank Lowenbrau and enjoyed it. Then came back to the states and drank Lowenbrau here and it was less than.... 
Jb


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Daniel J said:


> then i will stop for about a month or two. maybe 3. so no more shooting outside or noise from rubber to can contact indoors either for the next months. which could leave me more time to hang around on the forums?


on the serious side ( for me) i face the same problems, not the sever consequences, but because of whining neighbors i do a good deal of my shooting indoors, theres always a way around any problem


----------



## JasonP (Jan 4, 2012)

I live in NSW and face similar problems though have never had a problem with the law. Legaly you can shoot any stickshooter or crossbow although i cant imagin the law looking apon it favorably. if you cant resist the urge to shoot just take a stickshooter out in public and shoot slinshots indoors.


----------



## JasonP (Jan 4, 2012)

oh n srry to burst your bubble hawk but as an aussie I love Fosters, and every shrimp i have ever cooked was on a barby, but yes your right in thinking we have an incorrect perception overseas


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I thought that Sling in Austrailia were only illegal if they were wrist Rocket type but otherwise not am I worng on that ? Since I have never been thier I do not know so I am guessing. But be Careful and go out away where their are no people or roads to be seen. or behind your house out of sight out of mind.
I might be a person that complained with a thorn in their butt LOL but just dont give up your love for the sport or Slings that would be sad.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

quote: hello everyone, just about a week ago, i was outside shooting with my grandfather and some random truck driver came out of nowhere and said to me that slingshots are illegal by the queensland law and that he has me on camera. he also said that if he ever sees me there shooting again, then he will call the police on me.

Sorry to hear about this. I shoot regularly with my son and when my Grandfather was alive did things with him that built
lifetime memories.

To bad somebody has to come by and instead of taking in the whole picture, and situation, feels the need to
intervene and ruin a perfectly nice family day out.
I'm sure if one could track that do-gooder's life and internet activites...? Anyhow, hope it all works out for you.

Sean


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is a blog post specifically talking about Slingshots in Queensland. It doesn't say possession is illegal, unless in public, and all of the laws about the use of slingshots, is pretty much common sense. http://urbanoia.net/?p=716. Print it out, read over it a few times, and have it ready to show law enforcement if needed. Sounds to me like this truck driver was just being a jerk. Some people are like that. The main thing is to have better knowledge or your local laws than the people who complain do. If you can show on paper what the laws are, then nobody, not even the police can argue. They may not like it, but, that is why public laws are readily available to read for yourself. (P.S. The link is an overview blog post of the laws. Make sure you print off the OFFICIAL paper from a government website.) Hope this helps.


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

I was wondering if there are any laws in place for protecting minors from harassment of this type there? you can most certainly not video record a minor without it's guardians permissions in a lot countries. if this is the case and he did show the video to the cops both they and the truck driver would be breaking the law.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I had forgotten this thread and wasn't going to comment but after going back and reading the replies and comments I noticed no one even bothered to ask where the shooting was being done? Was it on or near public land? Were there other people near by? Were you shooting near a public road? Etc. Where did this "random" truck driver come from? I don't know of many truck drivers that go out of their way to stop and enforce the law. Not to jump on anyone but it really sounds like only part of the story Is here.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Find out what the law and the rules are for if or where you can shoot with a fork and keep the law. If forks are not legal then just shoot BareBack, no fork shooting.


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

well thats me not moving to oz... i was up for killing pigs nd stuff wi dogs nd getting away from all rules and taxes we have in uk,,, wonder what canada is like... never realized you had rules... gutted nar


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Shooting a slingshot is perfectly legal if you have permission of the land owner or if you own the land. However:

(1) You CANNOT fire it at, above, or on a public place without a reasonable excuse. 
(2) You CANNOT reveal it in a public area without a reasonable excuse.

So if you are on your property and firing it, it's fine. If you are on someone else's property and firing it, it's fine with their permission. If you are at a public place, you can't fire it or even show it. Hope this helped!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

The best thing about slingshots is that it's one thing you can do where people don't have to know you are doing it. Shooting slingshots is not the problem, it's the choice on how and where to do it that potentially can be.

The two things you need are:

A set of balls and a good head on your shoulders

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> The best thing about slingshots is that it's one thing you can do where people don't have to know you are doing it. Shooting slingshots is not the problem, it's the choice on how and where to do it that potentially can be.
> 
> The two things you need are:
> 
> ...


 too bad most people dont use common sense .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> too bad most people dont use common sense .


Agreed,


----------

